
We made something that at least one person really wanted. - plusbryan

======
plusbryan
<http://www.xanga.com/FightToDeath>

Collin is a user of likebetter.com. Maybe this won't tickle others as much as
it does me, but just LOOK at how we've basically given this guy a purpose in
life. Seriously, he's creating a whole world around likebetter.com.

